# Steamed grouper or snapper throats



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Need a steamer:

Add water

Add crab boil. it will help flavor the food

Putin some grouper throats or snapper throats

I like to sprinkle cajun seasoning for some flavor as well

Cook about 20 minutes.

Absolutely delicious. 

Try,em grilled or fried but I lik'em steamed best. You can pick up snapper throats & cheeks at Joe Patti's


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks, never thought of trying them that way. Sounds good and easy.


----------

